
Redis Manifesto (2011) - tipiirai
http://oldblog.antirez.com/post/redis-manifesto.html
======
tipiirai
> Code is like a poem; it's not just something we write to reach some
> practical result... When writing the Redis story we're trying to write
> smaller stories that will fit in to other code.

